# Travel Trailer new vs. used



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I have read on here that it was advised to purchase used due to manufacturer error. 
The used units I have seen lately are as expensive as new units. 
I will buy something in a week or two. 

It looks like there are a lot of 2017 and even 2018 models available at just under 10k. I'm looking at 21ft bunk house to sleep 5. 
This is just something I will put on my property until it is finished being developed. I'll use it as a command center and as a place to stay while fly fishing this winter. 1 or 2 weekends this winter I'll have 5 guys fishing. 

When the house is finished I'll sell it, or keep it for extra guests. 

I like the idea of a fresh and clean new travel trailer if the cost is the same as used. Is this a bad idea? 
How does one know if a used unit has all the kinks worked out? Pay PPL to inspect it? Does Ron Hoover and others inspect and sell only working equipment?

Thank you


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I should add that Houston seems to be low on inventory and high on pricing of used rv's after the flood vs. what i saw this summer. 

I'm leaning towards buying a new RV from possibly out of state and having it delivered to the site. 
Tell me if that's crazy.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If new costs the same, or nearly the same as used, I, personally would buy new.

I would do a very extensive internet and personal search on any seller, especially after the hurricane and flooding. I'd check both boats and RV ratings.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you Rich. Is there a preferred review site? 

The RV that seems the best price value- one site gives great reviews and the other is terrible.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm looking at several but the cheapest is a 2017 Coachman from an old dealer that offers a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Read all the fine print on that lifetime warranty for what maintenance and inspections that are required by the dealer to keep that warranty valid.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If you can only find two reviews on a major brand name camper, or on a dealer, you are not looking in enough places. Just Google the name and read everything. 

If I tried to buy a substantial item, and I only had one positive and one negative, I'd keep looking. Something is wrong. Same goes for the dealers. 

When I look for something on Amazon, One or two reviews say that hardly anyone has bought the item. Some sellers put their own people up to writing reviews.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buy new.. Spent about a year and a half looking used.. Craigslist ad- "Perfect condition, everything works.." Get there, and it's the biggest piece of junk you can find. Can't begin to tell you stories about these "excellent condition" trailer people try to sell...

This was the last one we looked at...- Walked around in it, and actually was in good condition. Nice trailer for a fair price!!! Walked around on the side of the bed to look in a cabinet, and my foot went straight through the floor and hit the concrete. 

And here's the guy...- "Ohhhhh ****! I forgot to fix that!!!" (he had a rug covering it up......)

We ended up with a 2011 Sportsman 240BH brand new from Terry Vaughn in Alvin. We love it, just don't use it enough. We've probably used it ~10 times since 2011..?

Here's a good tip if you buy brand new; As soon as you can, replace the trailer tires it comes with...... Ours came with some **** Freestar tires.. I kid you not; On the 3rd trip with the trailer, had one blow out.. Then the next trip, had another blow out! And then the next trip, ANOTHER! Turns out, looked up the reviews on those tires, 2/5 stars..... Put Goodyear Marathons all the way around it, no problemo. The tires those trailers come with are complete junk... Just a tip!!!

I also assume you have the right truck to haul it?? Those salesmen will tell you your truck can pull any trailer you look at.. They aren't worried about your safety, they just want to tell that trailer!! If you have a half ton, don't let them convince that your truck will haul an 11k pound trailer right on down the road... 

Good luck!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Rich- found 2 review sites. Coachman has been around for 50 years. I'm new to this but what it seems like I am seeing is these 5 bed lower end travel trailers are all made similarly and the reviews I see on any maker are only those complaining. 
I just don't want to invest a ton in an RV while I'm developing a property as it's just a heated tent for me during trout season. 
I'm hoping I'll be able to find some decent intel on whether some makers like Jayco or Forest River for example are markedly superior to Coachman. 
Early indicators are it's hit or miss on all of these manufacturers. 


Here's that OK. dealer's warranty, but I sure hope I won't have to deal with any warranty no matter what I buy. 

WHAT'S COVERED: WARRANTY FOREVERÂ® COMPONENT COVERAGE
Many customers wonder about the type of components under the Warranty ForeverÂ® program. For complete details on the components covered, check out the details below!
cutawayRVs

SUSPENSION COMPONENTS
Leaf and coil springs, shackles and bushings, and rubber suspension springs.

BRAKE COMPONENTS
Wheel cylinders, calipers, electric brake magnets, and hydraulic tubing and metal fittings.

WATER SYSTEM COMPONENTS
Hot water tank, burner assembly, thermostat, thermocouple, gas valve, electronic ignition assembly, PC board, heating system, shower, assembly, toilet, sink, holding tanks, gate valves, macerator pump, water pump, faucets, traps, fittings, and water lines.

AIR CONDITIONING COMPONENTS
Compressor, evaporator, condenser, capacitors, relays, expansion valve, control module and panel, reversing valve, blower fan and motor, and PC board. Coverage does not apply to motorhome chassis AC system.

KITCHEN CENTER COMPONENTS
Range/oven burner assembly, burner valves, refrigerator/freezer, microwave, convection oven, thermostat, thermocouple, burner, igniter, and PC board.

LP GAS SYSTEM
Gas regulators, gas tanks, gas valves, tank gauges, and LP lines and fittings.

HEATING SYSTEM COMPONENTS
Furnace igniter, burner assembly, gas valve, gas leak detector, thermostat, thermocouple, blower motor, and PC board.

DELUXE APPLIANCES
Icemaker, trash compactor, built-in coffee maker, built-in food processor, in-sink disposal, ceiling fan motor, and smoke detector.

INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR COMPONENTS
Door handles, latches and springs.

MANUAL LEVELING JACKS
Factory or dealer-installed bolt on and welded scissor jacks.



*Notice: Towing and roadside assistance expenses are not covered under the Warranty ForeverÂ® program.

and the maintenance required...
Towable Units
On an annual basis, you must perform the following maintenance:

Inspect roof and seal where necessary
Inspect axles and hub, lube where necessary
Inspect furnace â€“ clean blower and combustion chamber, control compartment, (remove any dust, lint, and obstructions) as necessary, test for gas line leaks.
Inspect hot water heater â€“ flush holding tank, manually operate pressure temperature relief valve, and clean burner tube (as outlined by the manufacturer), as necessary.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I doubt if any long term brand is "markedly superior". Jayco and Coachman have been around forever. Check out the dealer(s) who is/are selling it, and go with your best choice.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

after several trips to PPl and craigslist finds I got annoyed with the condition of most "good condition" used trailers that looked rough and had interior issues for not much more than a brand new trailer. I ended up with a later model new Rockwood Mini from Toppers in waller, perfect for the tow of us and I like the murphy bed feature ... paid a few thousand more than I would have used but it made me feel better. I second that the tires new trailers come with are not great, mine came with a brand (castle rocks) that I could not even find reviews on. I will be putting some good year marathons on it next month just to prevent future blow outs before my thanksgiving trip to cedar creek.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new trailer. 
I agree man. This area is void of any decent priced used travel trailers. I was browsing in the summer when you think there'd be less availability, but there were better deals then. Harvey definitely changed the prices. 
I'll likely end up with new as well and I am finding it a huge savings to purchase from another state, ship, and still come out thousands ahead. 
Just waiting on some tree removal and road base in the next few days and I'll pull the trigger.


----------

